# contador de 4 bit y dos displays



## Javisco (Sep 30, 2007)

Hola, tengo una dudao mas bien no se que hacer, me dejaron hacer un contador de 4 bits que cunte de 0 a 15 con dos deco 7447 y un til doble en anodo comun, el problema es que no  he encontrado el display doble en alguna tienda de electronica, solamente el display simple en anodo comun, ya lo arme con un display y por ende solo me muestra del 0 al 9.mi pregunta es si puedo hacer el contador de 0 a 15 pero con dos displays simples por separado en anodo comun para que me muestre del 0 al 15?si es posible eso.me pudieran orientar un poco en como armarlo?

de ante mano muxas gracias.

saludos.  8)


----------



## Psyco83 (Sep 30, 2007)

Claro que se puede armar amigo, solo fíjate bien en la disposición de las patillas de cada uno, cada 7447 tiene 7 salidas y cada display es de siete segmentos entonces tienes que conectar cada uno a su correspondiente deco es decir:

contador 0 a 9 ===> deco 7447 ===> display 7 segmentos(unidades)
contador 0 a 1 ===> deco 7447 ===> display 7 segmentos(decenas)

Saludos.


----------



## Javisco (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks camarrada.ya me aclaraste mas las ideas.

.saludos


----------



## Psyco83 (Oct 2, 2007)

De nada compañero espero te haya servido de algo; cualquier duda me comunicas, no soy experto pero me defiendo.

Saludos


----------

